# Hirsch Offers Tajima TMAR-VC Type 2 12-Head



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are doing high volume embroidery, the Tajima TMAR-V1512C Type 2 12-head embroidery machine, offered by Hirsch Solutions, is a state-of-the-art multihead embroidery machine that delivers consistent, trouble-free sewing for maximum output. 

With its digitally controlled presser foot that adjusts for the thickness of the fabric being sewn, you are assured higher quality, less thread breaks, and overall smoother performance than you have ever experienced. The TMAR-VC1512C Type 2 is the perfect machine for specialty fabrics and applications such as caps and three-dimensional foam.

Other innovations include an integrated cap frame shaft, which has increased embroidery cap production and a slim cylinder for embroidering on small items such as socks and pockets. Switch from tubular to hats with ease. 

The touch-screen control panel is equipped with intuitive, easy-to-identify icons, and a high-capacity memory that can store up to 40 million stitches or 650 designs. It is barcode ready for use with a scanner that enables specific job information to be uploaded to the machine in a single swipe. 

It is LAN enabled, which means you can transmit designs with nothing more than Tajima DG embroidery software and a LAN license. A thread break detection device automatically stops the machine if the upper or lower thread breaks and when bobbin runs out.

Options include specialty frames and devices that enable the machine to sew on a wider range of items as well as create special effects such as cording, sequins, and boring. 

To download the brochure, go to Tajima - Tajima Family Brochure 2016. Contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.HSI.us.


----------

